# Inflation RP, anybody?



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 13, 2017)

Anybody up for some inflation RP? I just felt like doing an inflation RP, because I haven't done one in ages. We  could do it here in this thread, we could do it in PMs on here, we could do it through Notes on deviantArt, or we could do it on Skype if you so wish (_shoot me a PM if you want to RP with me on Skype_). Just as a warning though, if I like the way our RP goes, I may post it as literature on FurAffinity. 

So, let the fun begin! ^ ^


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 13, 2017)

My Deviantart is Signaturefox2013 and I'll be using my Snow Owl OC, Oscar, the lumberjack, who I designed for stuff like this.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 13, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> My Deviantart is Signaturefox2013 and I'll be using my Snow Owl OC, Oscar, the lumberjack, who I designed for stuff like this.



Righto. Keep an eye out for a note from Thorax-the-Railfan.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 13, 2017)

I might be interested, but am a tad busy. Do you have a discord?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 13, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> I might be interested, but am a tad busy. Do you have a discord?


I'm afraid not.


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 13, 2017)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I'm afraid not.


DO you just want to do the RP through PM here instead Matt


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 14, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> DO you just want to do the RP through PM here instead Matt



Either-or. I don't have a problem with doing it on dA (because I spend more time on dA than I do here), but it's up to you.


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 14, 2017)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Either-or. I don't have a problem with doing it on dA (because I spend more time on dA than I do here), but it's up to you.


Okay, We can go through DA, but keep the chat up M8, I’m very ready to RP


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 15, 2017)

Are there any other takers for this?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 17, 2017)

JimonyCricket123 said:


> i will


Sure, where you wanna do it? Here? PMs? deviantArt? Skype? And do you inflate my character, or do I inflate your character?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 18, 2017)

I mean I have skype if you're still interested


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 26, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> I mean I have skype if you're still interested


I'm sorry, I didn't see your message. I know it's a couple days old now, but are you still interested?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 26, 2017)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see your message. I know it's a couple days old now, but are you still interested?


yep!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 26, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> yep!


Where you wanna do it? PMs on here? Skype?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 26, 2017)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Where you wanna do it? PMs on here? Skype?


Skype would Work best


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 27, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Skype would Work best


Righto, I'll send you my Skype username in a PM. I'm on Skype 90% of the time anyways, so that would work for me as well.


----------



## Bonkobongo (Apr 18, 2019)

I want to inflation rp...


----------

